# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Folifem opinie

## megii

Folifemj jest to bezpieczny lek który wyrównuje niedobór kwasu foliowego  w organizmie, polecił mi go lekarz i jestem naprawdę bardzo zadowolona

----------

